# [Premiere CS4] FPS bei Nummerierte Standbilder



## met (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wie kann man bei Premiere CS4 die FPS beim Importieren von nummerierten Einzelbildern angeben?

Die Sequenzeinstellungen zeigen 25 FPS an, doch nach dem Importieren von Bildern werden beim neuen Clip 29,97 fps angezeigt.

Gruß, met


----------



## sepp05 (2. Februar 2009)

Soweit ich weiß legst du das beim exportieren der Bildsequenz fest! Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du das im Nachhinein noch beeinflussen kannst...

Gibt es denn im Projektfenster, wenn du Rechtsklick auf die Bildsequenz machst, einen Punkt "Footage interpretieren" oder ähnliches? Wenn ja könnte darin sowas versteckt sein... Dort sind auch Einstellungen über Pixel-Seitenverhältnis usw...
Hab CS4 grad nich zur Hand - Musst du mal gucken...

lg

*edit... Achja und wenn du die Möglichkeit hast ersparst du dir das alles und Renderst die Sequenz einfach nochmal mit 25 FPS raus^^


----------



## PeterImKeller (15. Oktober 2010)

Die Antwort kommt zwar sehr spät, aber besser spät als nie ;-).

Bildsequenzen haben - im Gegensatz zu Filmcontainern - keine Meta-Informationen, die die Bildrate festlegt. Gibt als die importierte Datei keine Framerate vor, dann interpretiert/spielt Premiere es mit dem Wert aus der Voreinstellung ab.

Diese Voreinstellung kanns du wie folgt ändern: Menü Bearbeiten>Voreinstellungen>Medium... und hier den Wert für "Unbestimmte Medien-Timbase" einstellen

Du kannst aber natürlich auch nach dem Import die Framerate für jeden Clip anpassen. Das geht so: Menü Clip>Ändern>Filmmaterial interpretieren...) oder vor dem Import die Standardeinstellung ändern

Ich hoffe das war noch eine Hilfe


----------

